
Ask HN: How can I improve and make my CV more effective? - register
Hi All,
I am looking for constructive feedback about my CV. I am a software engineer turned manager with a long history in system integration consulting companies. At the point at which I am now I would like to move from the consulting industry to the software product one.
I have published an anonymized version of my CV here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;anonymouscv.blob.core.windows.net&#x2F;anonymouscv&#x2F;AnonymEng-Sept2018.pdf<p>I am struggling to condense all my experience in a mere 3 pages and I had to cut several interesting experiences so I would like to hear from other what is the professional figure that is reflected in the CV. I consider myself to be quite strong as a software engineer and also a valid project manager.<p>Would you mind to provide some feedback about what is effective and what could be improved ?
Thanks all,
Luca
======
vfulco2
Hello-

Here are my observations:

1\. In the summary section, I would like to see more "wins" and achievements
mentioned. There are a lot of features about you, what are the benefits to
employers in terms of past milestones? What can you walk in and change for the
better on day #1?

2\. The paragraphs in the job description are quite dense. Put yourself in the
shoes of the hiring manager or recruiter facing a large pile of candidates
(after initial filter by an automated applicant tracking system). Best to
distill the history further into the "best of the best" and leave the balance
for the first interview.

3\. I would like to see dates aligned right which would make the titles more
prominent.

4\. This misspelling needs to be fixed--> "Continuos integration"

As a point of background, I run a professional services consultancy in
Shanghai, China editing English resumes & Linkedin Profiles and interview
coaching among other services. Previously 24 years in the US on Wall Street.

If you are looking for more thematic ways to upgrade your resume, I have a
free DIY resume course delivered by email. The material has been presented to
about 2,500 Fortune 1,000 employees, private continuing education and public
university students.

Here is the link-->
[https://weisisheng.typeform.com/to/GfrQuX?source=weixin](https://weisisheng.typeform.com/to/GfrQuX?source=weixin)

Good luck!

------
whitef0x
Remove your certs. They are a negative signal for most companies in tech
unless you are in infosec (which you aren't judging from your resume)

~~~
register
Really? Our company welcomes certification exams because they make employees
more marketable and make easier participate in calls to tender. As a matter of
fact certifications are "must to have" requirements to participate in most
calls to tender.

~~~
whitef0x
If you want to work at FAANG or Uber/Dropbox/etc then yes you don't want
certs. For lower tier companies/smaller ones then it might make a difference.

